# few questions about virtualbox and kvm



## opt1k (Dec 2, 2010)

Has anyone tested these features on FreeBSD (as host) + virtualbox:

1) teleportation (live migration)?
2) full virtualization?

Is there any way to get more I/O performance for network and disk devices running FreeBSD in linux-KVM?


----------

